# June POTM Nomination thread!



## Arch (Jun 4, 2007)

Post your nominations for JUNE photo of the month here!... The POTM competition HAS A PRIZE FOR FIRST PLACE!!.... at the moment the prize is a TPF mini mag-lite, as pictured it comes in red, black or silver.







RULES:

1) You may nominate up to THREE photos, no more.

2) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer.... you can't nominate yourself.

3) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of JUNE in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster.

4) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

5) The same person can only recieve the POTM prize for winning, twice in a 6 month period. This person can still win POTM, but the not the prize repeatedly.

How to nominate: Just right click the picture you'd like to nominate..... go to 'properties' and paste the location into the image icon on this thread..... its easy!

Have fun...... and get nominating!


----------



## danalec99 (Jun 5, 2007)

Self Portrait, by Corry


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jun 6, 2007)

*61, 65 and more*  by tb2


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jun 6, 2007)

*Blue door and fragment of sky in Taos pueblo* by The_Traveler


----------



## BoblyBill (Jun 6, 2007)

*Hope *by Chiller


----------



## Tangerini (Jun 6, 2007)

*Pitchfork* by Chiller


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jun 6, 2007)

Good start to the month already


----------



## Chiller (Jun 7, 2007)

Garden of the Gods PT2 by Clark Kent.


----------



## jeroen (Jun 9, 2007)

Like Motorcycles? by Sw1tchFX


----------



## danalec99 (Jun 12, 2007)

My brother's rehearsal dinner: by cigrainger


----------



## karissa (Jun 12, 2007)

This month is going to be a hard already and it just started!


----------



## Alex_B (Jun 12, 2007)

karissa said:


> This month is going to be a hard already and it just started!


true!


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jun 12, 2007)

*Fisherman's Paradise* by _LeighAnn_

On the basis of the uncertain circumstances in which this image has been profered to TPF, I have decided to withdraw its nomination for POTM. I must make it clear, that I have not changed my opinion of the final image itself, which I believe to be a particularly attractive one. I am concerned with the manner in which it has been presented to the TPF community.

Should LeighAnn or Lee33 choose to come and clarify matters for the people here in an unambiguous manner, then I will be happy to recind the withdrawal of her/his image in POTM

Ref: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=84285


----------



## Peniole (Jun 12, 2007)

and 






Forgot to mention these are from Digital Diva

#1 Flowers from our tree

#2 Stockholm skyline


----------



## sabbath999 (Jun 13, 2007)

I am nominating Kacey Age 20 by DigitalDiva.


----------



## cubcub (Jun 14, 2007)

Atch-Ya by Naicidrac


----------



## cubcub (Jun 14, 2007)

Chopper1 by ClarkKent


----------



## sabbath999 (Jun 15, 2007)

Sunset by Alex B






My second nomination of the month.


----------



## NoFilter (Jun 15, 2007)

I nominate Bretagne by Erick.


----------



## Peanuts (Jun 18, 2007)

*Happy Father's Day!* by danalec99


----------



## BoblyBill (Jun 23, 2007)

*Low Tide *by Richard Bernabe


----------



## BoblyBill (Jun 26, 2007)

*Amsterdam Zoo - The Butterflies - by doenoe*


----------



## lostprophet (Jun 27, 2007)

The Lakes   by JohnMF


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jun 30, 2007)

sry member has been banned


----------



## cherrymoose (Jun 30, 2007)

cubcub said:


> Atch-Ya by Naicidrac




I truly might have nightmares.


----------



## doenoe (Jun 30, 2007)

uhm, that one is allreadt nominated.
Can see why though


----------



## PlasticSpanner (Jun 30, 2007)

I don't often come in here to nominate but this one completely struck me with the composition and unusual colours.

"Film shots" (second image), by Mysteryscribe


----------

